# Do you know what breed this is?



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I really wanna know what my dog is, and I stumbled upon this picture and thought she looks very similar to this one. 

The pound said she was an Australian Cattle Dog mix...

Let me know what you think!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I see German Sheperd, Basenji, maybe some cattle dog, chihuahua maybe...


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

*How Cute!*

Whatever she is, she's cute!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danman2_2999 said:


> Well I really wanna know what my dog is, and I stumbled upon this picture and thought she looks very similar to this one.
> 
> The pound said she was an Australian Cattle Dog mix...
> 
> Let me know what you think!


itll be hard to pinpoint what your girl is. she can either be an aussi combined with a chiuahauah...or she could be a chiuahuah combined with a german shepard and no aussie in her.
thats the hard part about mixed breeds.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks for the replies!

I hope you're complimenting my avatar and not the pic I previously posted LOL






























Here are some more pictures of Sydney....this is the one that I care to know her breed lol.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Corgi/Chihuahua?

YouTube - Jamie-a chihuahua corgi mix

Very cute!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

corgi and fox?


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Australian Kelpie?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There are canine DNA tests available. Pretty sure they cost roughly $100 depending on the vet. 

She is very cute! I see cattle dog in her too, the ears are the clue :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Spitz somewhere maybe?


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> There are canine DNA tests available. Pretty sure they cost roughly $100 depending on the vet.
> 
> She is very cute! I see cattle dog in her too, the ears are the clue :wink:


I agree. My friend did this and it broke down the various breeds to the % of what was in them. Her dog had 8 diiferent breeds running through him.

And such a cute girl you have too.


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you all for your replies!

I wish I had a dollar every time someone mentioned how much she looks like a fox, dingo, or coyote. I would have enough to buy everyone at the forum a DNA test lol...

Wow so would you guys say these DNA tests are pretty accurate? I saw one for about a hundred bucks and you just swab their cheek instead of blood drawn...

I'm gonna look more into these and see what I can find. 

Thanks again!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I think she looks chihuahua and Australian shepherd or cattle dog mix.. maybe something else.

I don't know how accurate the DNA tests are, there are different companies certainly that do it. I haven't really researched them but someone on another forum that has what looks like a boxer/dane cross came back with boxer and boston terrier


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I think the DNA test can not identify the ACD (as yet).


----------



## danman2_2999 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up about the DNA testing shortcomings...

I have done minimal research as of now but when I did google breed DNA tests, I did see mentioned that it was for less than 40 breeds, but I did not read into detail about which they were referring to. 

Its unfortunate to think I may never know what breeds shes mixed with, as she really does seem like the ideal dog for me and probably many types of families; being great with kids, small dogs, and still can keep up with the big dogs. 

I could imagine lots of people could argue the same about their mutts! lol


----------

